# What's the best hot scorpion species to start with?



## JAFUENTES (Apr 19, 2016)

I've been into scorpions for years now and want to slowly enter the hit side of this area of the arachnid scene.  Any advice as to what I should start with?


----------



## brolloks (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi,

Why not start with Hadrurus arizonensis? From what I have read the venom is not as potent as many other hot scorps and you should be able to get it quite easily.

Good luck!


----------



## JAFUENTES (Apr 20, 2016)

I've dealt with desert Hairy scorpions before.  There absolutely amazing.  What do you think would be the best next step? @brolloks


----------



## Scorpionluva (Apr 20, 2016)

I'd have to ask you what type of hot scorpion interests you the most before I could offer you good options on choice 
Way too many "hot" to choose from but not always a lot available to buy either.


----------



## GeneralDingo (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm really new when it comes to all the scorpion stuff, so I don't know for sure, but would it be fair to assume by "hot" you mean potentially dangerous? If so, what's the appeal to getting such a scorpion as opposed to a harmless one?


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 20, 2016)

GeneralDingo said:


> I'm really new when it comes to all the scorpion stuff, so I don't know for sure, but would it be fair to assume by "hot" you mean potentially dangerous? If so, what's the appeal to getting such a scorpion as opposed to a harmless one?


You assume correctly! The hot species tend to be in the family Buthidae, which includes genera such as _Androctonus_, _Parabuthus_, _Tityus_, _Rhopalurus_, _Centruroides_, etc. Some keepers keep hot species for the "thrill" of it (though hopefully not very many because that's a terrible reason to do it), but most of us keep hot species because we find them interesting behaviorally or aesthetically pleasing or in some cases because they are a challenge to keep, let alone successfully breed. I'm currently keeping _Orthochirus_ and fingers crossed that my female gives birth this year! _Orthochirus_ has proven to be one of the hardest genera of Buthidae to breed, so that's one of the reasons why I have that species (other than it being a beautiful and rather cute little species). I also enjoy keeping _Tityus_ because of their arboreal behaviors and because they have great coloration/patterning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brolloks (Apr 20, 2016)

JAFUENTES said:


> I've dealt with desert Hairy scorpions before.  There absolutely amazing.  What do you think would be the best next step? @brolloks


Hi,
I would suggest do some research and see what you find either on the forum and the web about the desert hairy and other "hots" for that matter. I have personally never kept the desert hairy as it's just not available here. Scorpion collecting and breeding is really not popular in South Africa from my experience. Which sucks!
But what I have read, the desert hairy sound like an awesome "hot" starter. Unless I have misinterpret, lol.

As scorpionluva mentioned, see what interest you the most and take it from there. You guys/gals in the US are quite spoiled for choice  so you should have a nice wide range to choose from.


----------



## Ihuicatl (Apr 20, 2016)

I wouldn't say desert hairys are hot. I've been stung and it feels like a bee sting. I would start with c. Sculpturatus or something like that.

Ryan


----------



## G. Carnell (Apr 21, 2016)

I'd go with something like Babycurus jacksoni, its the P.imperator of Buthidae 
And the sting I believe is around 3/5 on a danger scale - no deaths reported IIRC

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## darkness975 (Apr 21, 2016)

I am assuming that by "hot" you mean species with medically significant venom.
What is your reasoning for wanting one? Hopefully not just for the "thrill."

I would not go for the androctonus or leiurus right now. All "hots" can be potentially dangerous under certain circumstances so never handle and use tongs for tank maintenance.


----------



## Crispy Alex (Apr 27, 2016)

you should go with an emperor scorp


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 27, 2016)

Crispy Alex said:


> you should go with an emperor scorp


He said hot. Please learn to read.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 27, 2016)

Grosphus ankarana might be a good choice.  I read they have a mild sting but .....THEY LIE!  Seriously though, I have been stung by one.  It may be an individual thing but yeah, it hurt a lot, and I've had a good sting from A. mauretanicus to have something to compare it to.  As far as pain goes, they both hurt pretty bad.  In a blind sting test, I don't know if I could tell the diff.  mauretanicus has neurotoxins though and so I could tell the diff that way.  In addition to that, if an emperor scorpion "really" lets you have it, you won't think their sting is so mild anymore.  I was trying to get one out of a place where it had gotten stuck and I was really surprised at the pain it's sting gave me when it found my finger, it was practically identical to C. vittatus that can have a painful sting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HUNGRYBEASTS (Apr 27, 2016)

i would suggest getting fattail scorpions from the Androctonus family.. they are really cool and good looking scorpions

i have A. Australis, A. Bicolor, A. baluchicus so far.. but i am trying to collect more ang get all the ones available in the market..


----------



## Venom (Apr 29, 2016)

How about a Hottentotta sp.? Or a Centruroides? I wouldn't jump into the deep end of the pool to learn how to swim, if you know what I mean. Save higher-end "hots" for later, so you have something to look forward to.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## pannaking22 (May 1, 2016)

Agreed with _Hottentotta_, _Centruroides_, or _Rhopalurus_. All easy to keep, not too terribly hot, and all still very interesting pets!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dovey (May 7, 2016)

Ihuicatl said:


> I wouldn't say desert hairys are hot. I've been stung and it feels like a bee sting. I would start with c. Sculpturatus or something like that.
> 
> Ryan


You got lucky. Sometimes it's like that, and sometimes its more like a stingray sting, all electrical burn-ish and achey for hours!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dovey (May 7, 2016)

Dovey said:


> You got lucky. Sometimes it's like that, and sometimes its more like a stingray sting, all electrical burn-ish and achey for hours!


Aaaaand, like the stingray sting, my Dr. said the best treatment for a scorpion sting is tequilla. Seriously, you dab some on with a cotton bal and drink the rest. It works!


----------



## dragonfire1577 (May 11, 2016)

Well I agree Centruroides have a painful sting but are not deadly so could be a good step up on the venom toxicity scale.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## G. Carnell (May 12, 2016)

Come on guys

Suggesting Androctonus as a starter Hot species is ridiculous

and Hottentotta/Centruroides genera contain quite a few dangerous and very fast species

Try not to generalise! what If this guy picks up a Hottentotta tamulus thinking its "not so hot"?

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## TheScorpionMan (May 12, 2016)

G. Carnell said:


> Come on guys
> 
> Suggesting Androctonus as a starter Hot species is ridiculous
> 
> ...


I'd say hottentotta, rhopalurus, and centruroides are all good starters. Just make sure you do enough research into each genus and don't pick up the hottest one first. Like H. Tamulus or some of the more medically significant centruroides like C. Sculpturatus. Even though there's still some hotter centruroides out there.[/QUOTE]


----------



## tdark1 (May 12, 2016)

C. Sculpturatus, they are hot enough where you prefer not to get stung, but not Andro or Parabuthus bad...  My wife stepped (barefoot in the bedroom, came visiting through the dog door) on an adult C. Sculpturatus last summer, foot swelled up and hurt for a couple days, but that was it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 12, 2016)

Vaejovidae make fantastic starter scorps.  They're often polymorphic in habitat preference, generally prefer to either hide in crevices or scrape under objects to hide, and usually dont require stable substrate.

  Their weak venom and vigorous predatory response makes them very entertaining.

  Paruroctonus, paravaejovis, pseudouroctonus, serradigitus, stahnkeus, smeringurus, uroctonites, gertschius, and kovarikia are all interesting genera, though many species arent ever common in the hobby.


----------



## pannaking22 (May 12, 2016)

G. Carnell said:


> Come on guys
> 
> Suggesting Androctonus as a starter Hot species is ridiculous
> 
> ...


That's a very good point. _Androctonus_ aside, there are individuals in each of those genera that would definitely ruin your day. Best to go simple then with something like _C. gracilis_ or maybe _C. sculpturatus_ if you're feeling bold. Any suggestions for _Hottentotta_? Got my curiosity piqued now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## darkness975 (May 14, 2016)

C. Sculpturatus

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brolloks (May 14, 2016)

What is your thoughts on a starter "hot" scorp so far? @JAFUENTES


----------



## JAFUENTES (May 14, 2016)

brolloks said:


> What is your thoughts on a starter "hot" scorp so far? @JAFUENTES


C. Sculpturatus seems to be a good start.  Also they look lovely.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JAFUENTES (May 14, 2016)

darkness975 said:


> I am assuming that by "hot" you mean species with medically significant venom.
> What is your reasoning for wanting one? Hopefully not just for the "thrill."
> 
> I would not go for the androctonus or leiurus right now. All "hots" can be potentially dangerous under certain circumstances so never handle and use tongs for tank maintenance.


I've always been fascinated by all arachnids and have slowly delved into the super hot side when it comes to true spiders like Sicarius and started with my first hot being a Latrodectus Hesperus.  I just want to broaden my horizons and ultimately learn about what I love from first hand experience, with some guidance and research so I don't pull a Mr. Magoo.   Look up Mr. Magoo if you don't know that animated series.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (May 15, 2016)

I completely forgot about a dune scorp or Smeringurus mesaensis. They are extremely fast and aggressive but get pretty big for US native scorp and their high speed and aggression will definitely prepare you for some of the hotter scorp species.


----------



## edesign (May 26, 2016)

C. gracilis (let's not be lazy with the autocapitalizing after a period  ) from Florida would be a good option. Get fairly big, nice coloration variations imo, pretty active, and a sting shouldn't send you to the hospital unless you're allergic or have some kind of medical condition that makes you more susceptible.

Why is S. mesaensis so hard to find for sale?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JoshBC (May 27, 2016)

Hottentotta Judaicus, if you can get your hands on one. It was my first "hot" and I love him. Aggressive, resembles Androctonus Bicolour, likes hanging upside-down from things. Eats a lot. Yet its venom isn't too dangerous. Like I said, I love mine. Can't say I'd disagree with anyone pointing you in the Hadrurus Arizonensis/Spadix region though. I'm looking to get one to add my collection soon.


----------



## TheScorpionMan (May 27, 2016)

JoshBC said:


> Hottentotta Judaicus, if you can get your hands on one. It was my first "hot" and I love him. Aggressive, resembles Androctonus Bicolour, likes hanging upside-down from things. Eats a lot. Yet its venom isn't too dangerous. Like I said, I love mine. Can't say I'd disagree with anyone pointing you in the Hadrurus Arizonensis/Spadix region though. I'm looking to get one to add my collection soon.


I myself have 3 Judaicus. 2 6i and 1 5i. And I agree they are some cool scorps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975 (May 27, 2016)

JAFUENTES said:


> I've always been fascinated by all arachnids and have slowly delved into the super hot side when it comes to true spiders like Sicarius and started with my first hot being a Latrodectus Hesperus.  I just want to broaden my horizons and ultimately learn about what I love from first hand experience, with some guidance and research so I don't pull a Mr. Magoo.   Look up Mr. Magoo if you don't know that animated series.


I know the reference


----------



## pannaking22 (May 28, 2016)

edesign said:


> C. gracilis (let's not be lazy with the autocapitalizing after a period  ) from Florida would be a good option. Get fairly big, nice coloration variations imo, pretty active, and a sting shouldn't send you to the hospital unless you're allergic or have some kind of medical condition that makes you more susceptible.
> 
> Why is S. mesaensis so hard to find for sale?


_C. gracilis_ is also easy to get and pretty cheap. 

I think part of the reason _S. mesaensis_ is hard to find for sale is because all individuals are WC. I don't know of anyone who has successfully bred this species. I'm sure someone had success at some point, but they're few and far between unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pipa (May 30, 2016)

IMO, I would get you a couple sets of forceps 8-10" in length. A couple of clean shoe or sweater containers. If you're going to " work " with these , do it in an open, clutter free room. Practice common sense and pay attention to what you're doing ( do not be on your phone texting ) .. Have your tools ready, rid yourself of any distractions and have a clear sound mind ... you are more than ready to work with 3/5 " hot " scale species. Good luck and have fun wrangling !


----------



## Goodlukwitthat (Jun 4, 2016)

MY very first scorpion(s) was from a guy on here.  We had chatted back and forth and I bought a male and gravid female  C. gracilis and he sent me some freebie C. sculpturatus (and a bunch of gracilis babies).  Honestly these guys are super easy to care for  (I've only been able to breed the gracilis left and right and not by choice lol Let nature take it's course ^_^ )  The sculpturatus turned out to be all males (bummer).   I'be handled the gracilis with no problems, never been stung or bitten by any of my animals (yet) but I do treat them with the respect they deserve.


----------



## Goodlukwitthat (Jun 4, 2016)

To add to my above statement, I've never been threat posed by neither the gracilis nor the sculpturatus (although the males' tails make me nervous on the sculpturatus because it's so much longer than the body lol)  But, my H. spinifer threat poses me EVERY chance it gets.  My H. longimanus, before she passed, threat posed a couple of times.  Like any animal, they are all different and just use common sense and you should be good.


----------



## Cordyceps (Jun 8, 2016)

pannaking22 said:


> Agreed with _Hottentotta_, _Centruroides_, or _Rhopalurus_. All easy to keep, not too terribly hot, and all still very interesting pets!


Yeah hottentotta are good and make neat pets. Personally I've always preferred the look of the desert scorpions as opposed to the more humid jungle types. However I only keep heterometrus petersii. Just an availability thing for me right now. I could hypothetically get others. But not from breeders I've brought from before and trust.

I'm sure you'd be happy with either of those three.


----------



## Red Eunice (Jun 8, 2016)

Interesting thread, can't help on advice for hot scorps, just 1 year in keeping.
 My first were barely 1/2" C. gracilis scorplings (Florida) and were an impulse buy. I didn't realize these are considered a somewhat hot species. 
 Thanks to all the more experienced keepers on their suggestions, they have been noted.


----------

